# escaping



## enocuk

Arkadaşlar merhaba,

Şu anda çevirmekte olduğum İngilizce bir kitapta, yazar Avrupa'daki aşırı sağ hareketleri anlatırken, 1983 yılında Fransa'nın kuzeyindeki Dreux kentinde Fransız Ulusal Cephesi'nin belediye başkanlığını kazanmasına değiniyor ve bir Fransız yazardan bir alıntı yapıyor. Sanıyorum orijinal Fransızca metni de İngilizce'ye kendisi çevirmiş. 

İngilizcesi şöyle:

"Dreux, planted in the middle of fields, escaping the stature of a city or a ghetto of a large metropolis, appeared at once singular and exemplary, of the excessive form that many actual ills of French society have taken."

Daha sonra internette araştırarak, ilgili metnin orijinalini de bulmayı başardım. Yani, Fransızcası da şu şekilde:

"Plantée au milieu des champs, échappant au statut de ville de banlieue d'une grande métropole, Dreux apparait comme une ville a la fois singuliére et exemplaire, de par les formes excessives qu'y prennent la plupart des maux actuels de la société française."

Ben asıl olarak bu cümlede, "escaping" tabirini anlamamıştım ve İngilizce forumundakiler sağolsunlar, burada escape sözcüğünün "not having", "having the good fortune not to have", "avoiding" anlamlarında kullanıldığını söylediler. 

Ama gene de cümleyi çeviremiyorum, çevirsem de içime sinmiyor. Özellikle, "singular and exemplary"den sonra niçin "virgül (,)" konduğunun mantığını algılayamıyorum. Fransızca hiç bilmememe rağmen, anladığım kadarıyla Fransızcası'nda da virgül var. Dolayısıyla kafam iyice karıştı. Cümleyi çevirerek ya da en azından birkaç öneride bulunarak bana omuz verirseniz çok sevineceğim. Hem Fransızca hem İngilizce bilen arkadaşlar da bir göz atıp karşılaştırma yapsalar çok sevinirim.

Şimdiden teşekkürler.


----------



## dawar

Merhabalar,

Bende burada "échappant" ı "having the good fortune not to have" diye çeviridim.

ve ayrıca anlamamanız normal çünkü ingilizce tercümesi eksik gibi geliyor bana :

"Dreux, planted in the middle of fields, escaping the stature of a city or a ghetto of a large metropolis, appeared at once singular and exemplary, *because (by virtue)* of the excessive form that many actual ills of French society have taken."

şimdi daha mantıklı geldimi?

Gelmediyse fransızcadan çevirmeyi deneyebilirim! Isteyin yeter.


----------



## enocuk

Dawar çok teşekkür ederim, ama hâlâ anlayamıyorum. Çünkü mesela Fransızca forumunda birisi, "statut" sözcüğünün İngilizcesi'nin "stature" olmadığını söyledi. Ben de Fransızca-İngilizce sözlüklerde baktım ve orada "statut" kelimesinin karşılığı "status" olarak veriliyor. 

Dolayısıyla, eğer zahmet olmayacaksa, Fransızcası'ndan çevirmen çok makbule geçer. Bu arada biraz daha context vermek adına birtakım açıklamalar yapmak isterim. 

1983 yılında Dreux kentinde, Fransız Ulusal Cephesi, belediye başkanlığı seçimlerini kazanıyor ve bu başarı önemsiz ve yerel görülüyor, hele ki Fransa dışında hemen hemen hiç ilgi görmüyor.

Yazar ana metinde bu olayı; 

_At the time, the French media and political establishment viewed Dreux as local and the event drew little international attention _cümlesiyle ifade ettikten sonra, hemen bu cümlenin sonuna bir dipnot veriyor, ki bizim sorunlu cümlemiz de bu dipnotta yerini alıyor.

Dipnot ise şöyle:

_Sixteen years later, Tribalat (1999) offered a radically different view of Dreux as a laboratory of modern France, "Dreux, planted in the middle of fields, escaping the stature of a city or a ghetto of a large metropolis, appeared at once singular and exemplary, of the excessive form that many actual ills of French society have taken."_

Umuyorum bu bilgiler de yararlı olur. Şimdiden çok sağol.



dawar said:


> Merhabalar,
> 
> Bende burada "échappant" ı "having the good fortune not to have" diye çeviridim.
> 
> ve ayrıca anlamamanız normal çünkü ingilizce tercümesi eksik gibi geliyor bana :
> 
> "Dreux, planted in the middle of fields, escaping the stature of a city or a ghetto of a large metropolis, appeared at once singular and exemplary, *because (by virtue)* of the excessive form that many actual ills of French society have taken."
> 
> şimdi daha mantıklı geldimi?
> 
> Gelmediyse fransızcadan çevirmeyi deneyebilirim! Isteyin yeter.


----------



## dawar

"Plantée au milieu des champs, échappant au statut de ville de banlieue d'une grande métropole, Dreux apparait comme une ville a la fois singuliére et exemplaire, de par les formes excessives qu'y prennent la plupart des maux actuels de la société française."

"Plantée au milieu des champs" :

"Tarlaların arasında bulunan"

"échappant au statut de ville de banlieue d'une grande métropole" :

Bi kere burda "banlieue" "ghetto" diye tercüme edilmiş. çok yanlış bir yaklaşım. Yazar bunu söylemek isteseydi "ghetto" kelimesinide fransızca kullanabilirdi. ben "banliyö" diye tercüme etmeyi tercih ediyorum.

Büyük bir şehrin banliyösü olmaktan kurtulan.

"Dreux apparait comme une ville a la fois singuliére et exemplaire, *de par* les formes excessives qu'y prennent la plupart des maux actuels de la société française."

"Fransız toplumunun bugünkü sıkıntılarının orada aşırı şekiller almasın*dan dolayı* Dreux örnek ve yegâne bir şehir olarak görünüyor"

Orijinaline göre tercüme yaptım tabiki. Ingilizcesini hiç kayda almadan.

şimdi nasıl? Daha açık oldumu?


----------



## enocuk

Davar çok teşekkür ederim, gerçekten. Büyük emek sarfettin, sağolasın. Çok daha iyi anlamış bulunuyorum.


----------



## dawar

enocuk said:


> Davar çok teşekkür ederim, gerçekten. Büyük emek sarfettin, sağolasın. Çok daha iyi anlamış bulunuyorum.


----------



## Kibele

Merhaba,
Dawar'ın yaptığı çeviri ile paralel olduğunu düşündüğüm benim önerim de şöyle:
"Tarlaların ortasında bulunmakla birlikte büyük bir metropolün banliyösü olma statüsünden yakasını sıyıran Dreux, Fransız toplumunun o günlerde yaşadığı sıkıntıların çoğunun orada uç boyutlara ulaşmasından ötürü istisnai ve benzeri olmayan bir şehir olarak belirmektedir."

Bir de Fransızlar virgüle sık başvuruyorlar. Türkçe'ye çevirirken bu virgüllere fazla takılmamak gerektiğini düşünüyorum.


----------



## enocuk

Teşekkürler Kibele.


----------

